# Clutches Take Control



## ColdDayInHell (May 2, 2008)

We've seen shapeless and slouchy shoulder bags taking a back seat to sleek, structured clutches recently. Sure, it's convenient to tuck a tiny shoulder bag into that crook under your armpit and go hands free, but clutches show confidence and make you stand a little taller (shoulders back, ladies!) Get a handle on your loot by picking a large, slim clutch with a cutout for your hand (like Hobo International's school bus yellow patent Katrina $100). Opt for something oversized if you want your new clutch to hold just about as much as your favorite bag with a strap, but also plan on investing in a slimmed-down cell and wallet if you want to rock this chic look to perfection.






Maxx New York's ombrÃ© clutch ($110) in seaworthy hues of blue is both glossy and glam. This pretty patent clutch can hold more than you think—all your beauty gear, and then some.






Lindsay Lohan and Victoria Beckham have both been spotted carrying oversized versions of Dolce &amp; Gabbana's harlequin bags ($875). Downsize a bit (for your wallet's sake, at least) and cop a clutch in the graphic black and ivory snakeskin pattern. You're sure to turn heads when you walk into the bar with this hand candy clutched in your perfectly manicured hands.






Expand your horizons with Nine West's Wonton clutch ($35) in so-hot-right-now orange.

Source


----------



## pinksugar (May 2, 2008)

I love clutches. I've seen some super sexy metallic options out there recently. Very very tempting I must say


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 2, 2008)

I really like those, the blue one is my favorite.


----------



## monniej (May 2, 2008)

i love clutches! they fit right into my tote bag. very convenient!


----------



## katana (May 2, 2008)

I really like the black &amp; silver diamond one!


----------



## Adrienne (May 2, 2008)

The blue one is so cute!


----------



## magosienne (May 3, 2008)

those are original clutches. i like the shape of the first one.


----------



## internetchick (May 3, 2008)

I do like clutches, but none of the ones posted. I don't ever use one, because I forget where I leave things.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 3, 2008)

I like clutches.



The first one is my favorite because of its simplicity and clean lines...


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 3, 2008)

Some clutches are cute but I don't like any of the ones above.


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 7, 2008)

They are all great!


----------



## Bec688 (May 8, 2008)

Oooh pretty, I love clutches, there's some really nice ones there.


----------



## Karren (May 19, 2008)

They are cute but I would end up leaving it somewhere if it were'nt on my sholder...


----------



## Anthea (May 19, 2008)

I do like the blue one


----------



## LookLovely429 (Aug 27, 2008)

Those are some really nice clutches!!! I want one!!!


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 27, 2008)

I like the 2nd and 3rd ones! I hate carrying bulky bags around so if my stuff will fit in a clutch I'm happy


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 28, 2008)

I love how clutches look, but I agree with Karren, if it isn't on my shoulder at all times, I will forget it. Its happened to me before thats how I lose sunglasses, and whatever else lol, Im very forgetful.


----------



## fellybabe (Oct 30, 2008)

i love that blue clutch. very beautiful


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 30, 2008)

Ooooh, purdy...I like them all!


----------



## Roxie (Oct 30, 2008)

I kind of like clutches... but I'm so used to handbags. Clutches are great for those occasions where handbags look totally out of place!


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 30, 2008)

I love clutches and I love all of those!


----------



## mizfit (Dec 8, 2008)

Love clutches. They always make me feel a little classier.


----------

